# Opinions wanted



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

What do yall think about palmetto state armory's uppers and lowers? I've read a lot on their blems and they say it is usually their coloring and I have a simple fix for that(cerakote). But any thoughts would be helpful


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

That's what I'm planning and I plan on cerakoting and using a Yankee hill machine barrel and still looking for the guys I want. DPMS is good as is bushmaster but they all fall under the same financial holding group as Remington now. There's too many makers now that are all cookie cutters and the time tested companies are way too proud of their prices. I plan to build just trying to feel out palmettos recievers


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

My first build was with a stag lower and a D.I upper, & my second was with a good/non-blem PSA stripped lower & a piston driven upper. Definately love the piston over D.I & would recomend the piston system 100%. Clean, smooth, softer recoil, more reliable for me, & worth every penny more than my D.I.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Hard to type on Ipad but ill keep it quick! PSA is like MOST forged uppers and lowers are made by the SAME company but with a different brand stamped on. They are the same as spikes, mega, etc. IF you go piston BE AWARE of carrier tilt and damage associated with it. For piston go for LMT, LWRC, or HK. They have fixed these issues. It is sort of a solution to a non existent problem in my opinion. Heavier as well. Increased recoil due to the inertia of the added moving parts. This can be negated by playing with different buffers etc. I have first hand experience with blem uppers from Spikes. It is strictly cosmetic and usually a mundane scratch you have to strain to see. Good luck!

Drink no kool aid, test fire everything. Thats why I prefer old school stuff over my ARs. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinSulikowski (Feb 24, 2010)

I need to build my upper trying to figure out what im going to do also one day i need to call and take a ride up to yankee hill.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Built mine from many different parts, but what stands out to me the most is the quality of my DPMS medium heavy barrel. Most accurate gun I have ever owned. I would buy another especially for the price.


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Depends on the model, if its a ptac, its the bottom of the line, where as if its premium its got an awesome FN Barrel on it. Wanted to order a 20 a4 from them, best deal I could find but, cs sucks.... only way I can get a hold of anyone was to join ar15.com and im the psa guy to cancel my order.... Not professional if you have to join a forum to cancel something because no one answers the phone..... try Fire for effect if you want a basic upper or cmmg for something out there, they have 1:7 twist barrels or RRA if your ok with a 1:9 twist....


----------

